# What's the distance between your house and the place you work/study?



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

What's the distance between your house and the place you work/study?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

14 kilometers. I drive it with a car in about 20 minutes (45 minutes if traffic jams occur badly). But i move to about 2,5km from work in a couple of months, so i don't need to face traffic jams then anymore.


----------



## K3 (Aug 2, 2007)

JPBrazil said:


> What's the distance between your house and the place you work/study?



10 meters.....
my work wait for me in car :lol:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

5 km. I cycle when I can, but the weather in the UK's been awful for several weeks and I've often taken the car instead.


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

6 miles


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

School: 8km
Work: > 3km.

I drive to school and take the bus/bike/walk to work downtown.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

7 miles to school


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Right now, about 250 m.

In a week when I move off campus, about 2.5 km.

It's a 10X increase.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

7.9 miles.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

10km, i take the bus, takes about an hour. I once walked home after pub night from school and took 2 hours


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

I live in the country and forced to travel 50 miles by car to work and school, both located in the city. Four days a week.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Home to work is 75km, takes about 1:15 by combination of bicycle, train and walking.


----------



## gustaveau (Oct 28, 2005)

About 5 miles from work, takes me about 35-40 minutes. Yes living in London is nice, except the traffic!


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I have two apartments:the first one is in the centre and home>school is about 20 min. distance-2km;the second one is in the suburbs so it depends on the traffic!I often take the bus but still home>school 45min. simetimes even an hour!The distance is around 9-10 km


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

11,6 km or 11,1km ,depending on in which building I have my class. It takes about 45-60 minutes to get there. The route home is 1,3 km shorter,as the bus goes on an other route,but it is almost always 60 min to get home.

In air,the distance is 7,3 km or 6,9 km.


----------



## kurklk (Dec 22, 2004)

Unfortunately like anywhere in the Bay area i Live about 25 miles from Work. (Fremont to San Jose) In a month Im starting work in San Francisco then it will be 30 miles each way.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

The nearest stop sign.


----------



## AMBAnauta (Oct 23, 2007)

50 km to my work 45 min


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

12 km


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

In a straight line on the map: 2,7 km. 25 minutes with public transport, 15 minutes with the bike. Car is not very interesting, because it is hard to park and it is expensive to park on another place, while it doesn't is much faster in the Amsterdam than other populair forms of transport.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

not much... less than 1km, i'm going to the college walking


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

gg... here's a map 
i travel to work everyday, from northern part to the southern suburbs... aerial line i would say 15km, but by road much longer, around 20-25km...
blue line means travel by bus, red line is tram, and yellow by foot...
usually takes around one hour if nothing is wrong in traffic...


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

From home to school.... if there's not much traffic in the highway, 20 minutes (Torrejón de Ardoz to America Ave. by bus) and then 15 minutes (America Ave. to Bilbao Round by metro). But almost every morning there are traffic jams in the highway so i spent around 35-45 minutes on the bus.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

40 kms and it takes from 25 minutes to 2 hours of driving.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

3.8 km as the crow flies.

5.2 km by bike or car.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

10.6 km from home to school(made especifically the route in Google Earth), i arrive in 30 - 40 minutes


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

*From Caracas suburbs*







 
My everyday journey involves riding through the metropolitan bus system (Metrobus Route 203) from south to north, which takes about 1 hr* to get me down in Altamira (subway station, Line 1).​ 






 
This main line of the metro system allows you to move either East or West. As most of the conmuters my transference option goes straight to Downtown Caracas, so, west is the way to go.​ 
Home ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ 12 km ▓▓▓▓▓▓ Work

Home ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ 8 km ▓▓▓▓▓▓ U

* Traffic flow on normal conditions.


----------



## Arizona92 (May 30, 2008)

About 250 m. That's 5 minutes by foot including the elevators.


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

I"m not sure on the distance, but it's not that far. I walk about 5 minutes to the bus stop and then the bus (9-Southgate) takes about 10-15 minutes to get to work. Not even enough time to have a nap


----------



## jodelli (Feb 4, 2008)

About 4 km. Bike or bus. Either one is pretty much a straight line. The nearest bike path turns south a couple of hundred metres short of the front of my apartment building, but that's close enough.
There's also a bus stop almost directly behind the building on another east-west street.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

about 8 kms

i drive - about 15 minytes there - 10 or less back home - there is much less traffic and less stopping at lights on the way home


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

1,3 km by road- 10 min (walking).

As the srow flies- 1,1 km


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

12 km. from my flat to Barcelona airport.
20 min. by train. Or 35 min. by bus. Or 30 min. by car.

I take the train every day, it's quicker, cheaper and not depending on the traffic!
:wink2:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

5km


----------



## windawinda77 (Dec 28, 2007)

3-4 km...i usually take the underground, with one transfer station, it takes 20 minutes...sometimes i go by bike...


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Between 3 km (taking bike) and 8000 km(taking plane).


----------



## Tucancillo (Jan 9, 2008)

About 35 km (40 min. by car, 1h by bus)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

(locations are approximate due to privacy reasons  )


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

From home to school about 150km. Murça to Braga (Portugal)


----------



## andrelot (Aug 6, 2008)

If a move where I plan... 24 km to university. Takes 25/30 minutes in car.


----------



## berry38 (Sep 14, 2013)

Around 2 km


----------



## deanjeffery (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah, it's about 5 kms. I travel a minimum of 10 kms per day


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

3,2km. I thought always it was less but the effect of the detour caused by the works on our nearby canal (closing the bicycle path for years) has an effect of almost 1km here.
Straight line: 2,2km

From February 2:
73,6km, including any walking distance.
Straight line: 50,3km
(yeah, that's how it works on the not-so-dense Dutch network of railways. But at least we have high frequencies and partial HST running so that works nice for me. Better actually than any infrequent network like that of Belgium with the same population densities).


----------

